# Window Tint Not Sticking



## Cy in NC (Nov 17, 2002)

I had an appointment for 35% tint on my 2004 Silver Grey 330i, dropped it off and a few hours later I get a call from the installer. They can't get the tint to stick. They asked if I put anything on the window and I reply that I had not even cleaned the inside of the car yet.

This installer did a fine job on my A4 about 4 years ago so I had no second thoughs about bring them my 330. The installer is going to call the Lumar REP and find out if they have to do something special on this car.

Anyone else experience this issue with their installer?


----------



## DGarrett (Jun 25, 2004)

Cy in NC said:


> Anyone else experience this issue with their installer?


Nope - I just had my windows tinted by Formula One in Raleigh on Saturday. Took 2.5 hours, just like they said they would. No problem whatsoever. They did an excellent job, IMHO :thumbup:

They installed Formula One's Ultimate 40 Series... not quite as dark as I wanted, but it'll pass inspection. They guarantee their product and installation for life, even if you damage the window tint yourself while doing something dumb...

Anyway, not much help with the sticking problem but maybe you need to find a better installer. (Did they clean the window with alcohol, or something like that?)


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

Hm, I'm not sure who you used, but if they can't get it to stick, that's a bit frightening. I believe tint shops use some type of silicone based cleaner on the window first and let them dry, and use something else to make it stick on there, and then use a dryer afterwards. Pretty standard procedure. If you're looking for someone else, try Dedona or Advanced Tinting Systems; they are both on Edwardia off of Wendover in Greensboro.


----------



## Cy in NC (Nov 17, 2002)

DGarrett said:


> Nope - I just had my windows tinted by Formula One in Raleigh on Saturday. Took 2.5 hours, just like they said they would. No problem whatsoever. They did an excellent job, IMHO :thumbup:
> 
> They installed Formula One's Ultimate 40 Series... not quite as dark as I wanted, but it'll pass inspection. They guarantee their product and installation for life, even if you damage the window tint yourself while doing something dumb...
> 
> Anyway, not much help with the sticking problem but maybe you need to find a better installer. (Did they clean the window with alcohol, or something like that?)


If they can't figure out the problem, I will probably go with Formula One. I stopped in and spoke with a pushy sales lady several years ago, but if they can do the job then what can I say? Did Formula One give you a good price on 40 Series (does that mean 40%)?


----------



## Cy in NC (Nov 17, 2002)

KP said:


> Hm, I'm not sure who you used, but if they can't get it to stick, that's a bit frightening. I believe tint shops use some type of silicone based cleaner on the window first and let them dry, and use something else to make it stick on there, and then use a dryer afterwards. Pretty standard procedure. If you're looking for someone else, try Dedona or Advanced Tinting Systems; they are both on Edwardia off of Wendover in Greensboro.


I was certainly surprised they had such difficulty. I assumed it was a pretty standard procedure. I am willing to give them a second chance. Thanks for the Greensboro locations


----------



## DGarrett (Jun 25, 2004)

Cy in NC said:


> If they can't figure out the problem, I will probably go with Formula One. I stopped in and spoke with a pushy sales lady several years ago, but if they can do the job then what can I say? Did Formula One give you a good price on 40 Series (does that mean 40%)?


Before I made the decision as to who to go to, I just called around and the guy I spoke to from Formula One was the only one who really sounded like he knew what he was talking about. I was impressed at their insistence at tinting only up to the legal rate - some others I talked to were more than willing to go darker than legal, and then letting my rear pay the costs for a ticket or failed inspection, I'm sure... so I guess the sales pitch worked on me, hunh?

I'm pretty sure that the 40 means 40%. Add that to whatever the windows are from the factory (they're all tinted somewhat), and you come just up under the legal rate. I paid in the $330 range, which I thought was high, but they did a great job, got me in and out in fast, and you just can't beat the warranty.


----------



## Lance (May 14, 2004)

There is no difference in the adhesive between Formula One and (regular) Llumar film. The diference is in the film itself. Llumar came out with this tint about 5 or 6 years ago and they claim it better but I saw no difference. We've been using Llumar film before they were even putting a adhesive on it and you had to spray the adhesive on from a spray bottle. I've been tinting windows for 28 years and the only time I've heard someone say that the film is not sticking is because they didn't peel the release liner off. As stupid as this sounds it actually happened. I'm sure this is not the case with this tint shop. They (1) either didnt have a tinter there that day or he quit or (2) they just didn't have time to tint it.
My advice, take it somewhere else.

Lance


----------



## Lance (May 14, 2004)

DGarrett said:


> Before I made the decision as to who to go to, I just called around and the guy I spoke to from Formula One was the only one who really sounded like he knew what he was talking about. I was impressed at their insistence at tinting only up to the legal rate - some others I talked to were more than willing to go darker than legal, and then letting my rear pay the costs for a ticket or failed inspection, I'm sure... so I guess the sales pitch worked on me, hunh?
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the 40 means 40%. Add that to whatever the windows are from the factory (they're all tinted somewhat), and you come just up under the legal rate. I paid in the $330 range, which I thought was high, but they did a great job, got me in and out in fast, and you just can't beat the warranty.


Holy Moly!!!!! $330 ???? I need to move my tint shop to NC. We tint a 4 door car w/ a lifetime warranty here in Louisiana for $158.

Lance


----------



## DGarrett (Jun 25, 2004)

Lance said:


> Holy Moly!!!!! $330 ???? I need to move my tint shop to NC. We tint a 4 door car w/ a lifetime warranty here in Louisiana for $158.


Dude!! I've been HOSED!!! uch:


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

DGarrett said:


> Dude!! I've been HOSED!!! uch:


LOL you have been terribly hosed! Even my STEALER charged me only $250 US for my tint job - and that is the DEALER. It included pickup and dropoff of my car, too. And a lifetime warranty valid at any BMW dealership.


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

DGarrett said:


> Before I made the decision as to who to go to, I just called around and the guy I spoke to from Formula One was the only one who really sounded like he knew what he was talking about. I was impressed at their insistence at tinting only up to the legal rate - some others I talked to were more than willing to go darker than legal, and then letting my rear pay the costs for a ticket or failed inspection, I'm sure... so I guess the sales pitch worked on me, hunh?
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the 40 means 40%. Add that to whatever the windows are from the factory (they're all tinted somewhat), and you come just up under the legal rate. I paid in the $330 range, which I thought was high, but they did a great job, got me in and out in fast, and you just can't beat the warranty.


DGarrett, where did you have yours done? That sounds really expensive, usually in the price range for all ceramic tint. Mine was $190 with the Formula One Ultimate 38. Believe it or not, NC labor is pretty ridiculous even compared to some of the major cities (Manhattan, SF, etc)  .


----------



## Cy in NC (Nov 17, 2002)

Lance said:


> There is no difference in the adhesive between Formula One and (regular) Llumar film. The diference is in the film itself. Llumar came out with this tint about 5 or 6 years ago and they claim it better but I saw no difference. We've been using Llumar film before they were even putting a adhesive on it and you had to spray the adhesive on from a spray bottle. I've been tinting windows for 28 years and the only time I've heard someone say that the film is not sticking is because they didn't peel the release liner off. As stupid as this sounds it actually happened. I'm sure this is not the case with this tint shop. They (1) either didnt have a tinter there that day or he quit or (2) they just didn't have time to tint it.
> My advice, take it somewhere else.
> 
> Lance


 I assume it was the same installer that did my Audi a few years ago. I am real interested to see what they tell me after speaking with the Llumar rep.


----------



## DGarrett (Jun 25, 2004)

KP said:


> DGarrett, where did you have yours done? That sounds really expensive, usually in the price range for all ceramic tint. Mine was $190 with the Formula One Ultimate 38. Believe it or not, NC labor is pretty ridiculous even compared to some of the major cities (Manhattan, SF, etc)  .


AAAAAigh!  Lalalalalalal... I can't hear you!!

But seriously, I did call around and the price for the Formula One tint at the Formula One shop on Spring Forest Road in north Raleigh was just a tad higher than other shops that I spoke to for the metallic tints. The dye-only tints were much cheaper, around the $180 range... but you and I both got the same type of tint.

(sticking tongue in cheek) My install had better be just absolutely perfect. I'm taking the magnifying glass out to examine every inch and if there's one, just ONE speck of a problem, well then... :bareass: ...hehhehheh...


----------



## Lance (May 14, 2004)

(sticking tongue in cheek) My install had better be just absolutely perfect. I'm taking the magnifying glass out to examine every inch and if there's one, just ONE speck of a problem, well then... :bareass: ...hehhehheh... [/QUOTE]

Well, just remember every tint job(and I do mean EVERY tint job) has some dust in it, even if it's just one speck. It's impossible to have no dust at all unless you tint in a vacuum tube with no air in it. 
A good rule of thumb, and this is coming from a tinter's mouth, is to look at the owners car or the the tinters car itself and that's what you should expect on your car. Of course older cars are going to have more dust than a brand new car.
Also a clean car is going to get a better tint job. We've had customers bring their cars in to our shop with an inch of dirt on the floor and dirt all over the inside of the car and they wonder why there is dust in their windows. :tsk:

Good Luck,
Lance


----------

